# Muffaletta Fatty



## fagesbp (Nov 11, 2012)

Used some homemade italian sausage that we made.













PTgzo.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Nov 11, 2012






Olives, ham, pepperoni, cheese













HLEPN.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Nov 11, 2012






Bacon weave













lZX5F.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Nov 11, 2012






Smoked it with some beans













jMnqz.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Nov 11, 2012


















S8ibK.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Nov 11, 2012


















Q5ar1.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Nov 11, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice!


~Martin


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 11, 2012)

This looks great.  I love a muffaletta sandwich and this is an interesting idea on it.


----------

